# 1st Dutch Litter - 26/06/2011



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

This was the mother last night


















and heres what i found this morning!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoohoo! Congratulations


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

All squeaking now, forgot how loud babies can be haha!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The tiniest lungs make the loudest noises.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my, I count 15 or 16. Poor momma. You'll have a true pick of the litter with that many squeeeeeeekers.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, Congrats!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Blue doesnt look to far behind either shes balloned over night.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

congrats, can't wait to see how they develop


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww man i will say it, sarah y your dutch are amazing everytime i see them i fall more in love... i will refrain though... i'll be good just dont ever show me any blue ones or i'll be hiding them in my pockets 

Grats mark looks like your well on your way 

Kim xx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The Village Mousery said:


> aww man i will say it, sarah y your dutch are amazing everytime i see them i fall more in love... i will refrain though... i'll be good just dont ever show me any blue ones or i'll be hiding them in my pockets
> 
> Grats mark looks like your well on your way
> 
> Kim xx


Markings are just coming through now some look promising =D


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I cant wait to see the markings  hint hint..


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

laoshu said:


> I cant wait to see the markings  hint hint..


There was 13 all in total, last night there marking seemd a lot darker than what they were in the morning, It still amazes me how quickly they grow and change.

Il get some picture when i get back home, as im just about to head out.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They look lovely.. the second and last one look good for showing (with out knowing the exact type they should be


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

can't wait to see them with fur! congrats!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, nice! Starting to look pretty good there!


----------

